# الجالس على ### الأرض



## جندي الرب (13 فبراير 2008)

*سلام المسيح معكم
تصفحت أحدى المواقع الملحدة فوجدته أنه يقول أن الكتاب المقدس المقدس فيه خطأ علمي لأنه يقول أن الأرض دائرة 
كما في الترجمة الانجليزية :
Isaiah 40:22 It is he that sitteth upon the circle of the earth
و يقول الموقع أن النسخ العبرية الأصلية تثبت هذا الخطأ العلمي 
 الأصل العبراني، باستخدام معجم سترونج الشهير  
from 'chuwg' (2328); a circle:--circle, circuit, compass
بمعنى دائرة الأرض و ليس كما في الترجمات العربية
فأرجو التكرم في الرد لمجد اسم الرب :new5:*


----------



## kimo14th (13 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: الجالس على ### الأرض*

http://mechristian.wordpress.com/2007/06/21/الجالس-على-كرة-الأرض/


----------



## My Rock (13 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: الجالس على ### الأرض*

الرابط مفيد و يرد بصورة جميلة, انصح بقرائته

هناك نقطة وجب التشديد عليها, كيف يستطيع احد ين يجلس فوق شئ ثنائي الأبعاد؟ هل يمكن الجلوس فوق شئ دون ان يكون ثلاثي الأبعاد؟

انقل لك تعليق albert barnes 
على هذه الجزئية

*The circle of the earth - ​*​Or rather, "above" (על _‛al_) the circle of the earth. The word rendered ‘circle’ (חוּג _chûg_) denotes "a circle, sphere, or arch"; and is applied to the arch or vault of the heavens, in Pro_8:27; Job_22:14. The phrase ‘circle,’ or ‘circuit of the earth,’ here seems to be used in the same sense as the phrase orbis terrarum by the Latins; not as denoting a sphere, or not as implying that the earth was a globe, but that it was an extended plain surrounded by oceans and mighty waters. The globular form of the earth was then unknown; and the idea is, that God sat above this extended circuit, or circle; and that the vast earth was beneath his feet.​


----------



## جندي الرب (14 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: الجالس على ### الأرض*

*الأحباء Kimo14th and My Rock
شكرا لردكم الجميل و المقنع
الرب يعوض تعب محبتكم
فأنا سعيد بوجود أمثالكم للدفاع عن الكتاب المقدس
شكرا مرة أخرى *


----------



## ramboo_ch (14 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: الجالس على ### الأرض*

الرد مقنع


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (17 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: الجالس على ### الأرض*

+++ وهل الله يجلس ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
+++++ أليست كلها مفاهيم روحية ، تعنى السلطان المطلق ؟؟؟؟
+++ ولكنهم سيظلون يجادلون ويجادلون ويجادلون ......................... ويجادلون ، إلى أن يضيع العمر باطلاً .
++++ فهذا هو هدف إبليس -- عدو البشر -- أن يهلك البشر.


----------



## أسد (25 مارس 2008)

*رد على: الجالس على ### الأرض*

لما يوجد اختلاف في الترجمات؟
موضوعي كنت أتحدث فيه عن الإختلاف بين النسخ لكن للأسف بدل العنوان وتم غلقه مع أني أعرف أن في العبرية القديمة لم تكن كلمة كرة!
هذا هو الموضوع
بحسب الكتاب المقدس هل الارض دائريـــــة أم كرويـــــة؟


----------



## صوت الرب (25 مارس 2008)

*رد على: الجالس على ### الأرض*

*يبدو أنك لم تقرأ مشاركة My Rock جيدا
لأنه قال :-



			يا ريت تبحث قبل ما تطرح موضوع مكرر

يغلق مع ترك المجال للتعليق و المناقشة في الموضوع الأخر
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


إذا ناقش ما تريد طرحه في هذا الموضوع عزيزي أسد
لك تحياتي*


----------



## Fadie (25 مارس 2008)

*رد على: الجالس على ### الأرض*

انت ياللى اسمك اسد اتكلم بإحترام و بلاش اسلوب الشوارع دة


----------



## أسد (26 مارس 2008)

*رد على: الجالس على ### الأرض*



صوت الرب قال:


> *يبدو أنك لم تقرأ مشاركة My Rock جيدا
> لأنه قال :-
> 
> 
> ...



يا عزيزي يا ريت لو أنك قرأت على الأقل ما وضعته
أنا أعرف الرد على هذه "الشبهة" لكن سؤالي واضح
لما توجد اختلافات في الترجمات؟ أليس هذا تحريف؟
أتمنى لو كنتم تقرأون جيداً دون أحكام مسبقة عمياء
بصيغة أخرى 
أي الكتابين المقدس صحيح؟ العربي أم الغير العربي؟
لأن هناك من يفهم أن الرب جالس فوق كرة وآخر جالس فوق دائرة
أرجو أن هذا واضح


----------



## peace_86 (26 مارس 2008)

*رد على: الجالس على ### الأرض*

*يا أسد الإختلافات في الترجمة لا تعتبر تحريفاً..
يبدو أنك لم تدرس تخصص الترجمة..
سأعطيك أمثلة..
حين قال السيد المسيح له المجد: انا هو الألف والياء..
ترجمت إلى الإنكليزية هكذا: أنا هو الـA والـZ
ولم يقل: أنا هو الـA والـY

هذا لا يعتبر تحريفاً يا أخي..
حيث أن الترجمة من لغة إلى لغة أخرى بها اعتبارت كثيرة..
وفهيا شروط وضوابط..

(وحتى ان أخطأ المترجم فلا يدل هذا على خطأ الكتاب نفسه.. لأنها في النهاية ترجمة)


سأقول ردي المتواضع:
قد تكون الدائرية الموجودة في الكتب المقدس.. تقصد بها: كروية..

وبهذه الحال لا يجب أن تترجم الكلمة حرفية..

لدينا جمل وأمثال عربية تستخدم في حياتنا اليومية..
خذ على سبيل المثال: ليس كل ما يتمناه المرء يدركه..
حين تقولها للشعب الإنكليزي هكذا:  Not all what u which u rich to
تبدو غريبة وغير مألوفة.. رغم أنها مفهومة..
إلا أن البريطاني سيسألك:
لماذا قلتها هكذا؟


إذن لابد أن تكن هناك اسس ومعايير في الترجمة..
تستطيع أن تغير بعض الجمل(في لحظات نادرة)... شريطة ألا تغير المفهوم والمضمون الأساسي..​*


----------



## peace_86 (26 مارس 2008)

*رد على: الجالس على ### الأرض*



> أي الكتابين المقدس صحيح؟ العربي أم الغير العربي؟



*بالتأكيد ستكون المخطوطات اليونانية والعبرية هي الصحيحة..
فالعربية عموماً ليست إلا ترجمة..
وقد وضحت لك بعض الحالات التي يمكن أن نغير فيها الترجمة في ردي السابق​*


----------



## My Rock (26 مارس 2008)

*رد على: الجالس على ### الأرض*



أسد قال:


> يا عزيزي يا ريت لو أنك قرأت على الأقل ما وضعته
> أنا أعرف الرد على هذه "الشبهة" لكن سؤالي واضح
> لما توجد اختلافات في الترجمات؟ أليس هذا تحريف؟





اذن سؤالك ليس في الرد على كون الموضوع فعلا يثبت انها كرة, بل انت تسأل لماذا الأختلاف في الترجمات

فنعيد و نقول, ان الترجمات هو عمل بشري, يقول على قراءة اللغة العبرية و اليونانية و محاولة ترجمتها بحسب فهم المترجمين و علمهم, فاذا وجد فرق بينها, فهو فرق في اجتهاد المترجم و فهمه للنص, و ليس تحريف لكلمة الله, فالكتاب المقدس و كلامه ثابت و واحد في النصوص الأصلية 
لكي نوصل اليك الفكرة فقط لا للخروج عن صلب الموضوع و التهرب للأسلاميات, حاول ان تراجع الترجمات الأنجليزية المختلفة للقرأن, و لسهل على الموضوع, شوف الموضوع التالي
قنبلة تحريف القرأن (على الطريقة الاسلامية

 


> أتمنى لو كنتم تقرأون جيداً دون أحكام مسبقة عمياء
> بصيغة أخرى


 
هذه ليست اخلاق للحوار, انت ضيف و الأحترام واجب عليك, فوصف احكامنا بالعمياء هو قلة ادب, لذلك يا تحترم نفسك يا تشوفلك منتدى اخر



> أي الكتابين المقدس صحيح؟ العربي أم الغير العربي؟


 
اذا تقصد اي كتاب نتبع في التدقيق اللغوي, فهو الأصل العبري و اليوناني
اما التراجم, فهي صحيحة لأنها تترجم ما هو مكتوب, و المترجمين يحاولون ايصال الفرصة, فأن اخطأ مترجمة في كلمة او جملة, فلا يعني ان الكتاب غير صحيح, و انما جزء بسيط منه ترجم بغير دقة, لا اكثر و لا اقل

سلام و نعمة


----------



## NEW_MAN (6 ديسمبر 2009)

اضافة اخرى للموضوع 

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=111152


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (17 ديسمبر 2009)

علي فكره انا قريت ترجمات للقرأن برضه و لاقيت المعني اتحرف حبه و هديك مثال لاني لا اقول كلام جزافي

"Enter Paradise, you and your wives, in happiness" *(al-Zukhruf 70).*

*الايه الاصليه تقول (ادخلوا الجنه انتم و ازواجكم تحبرون)*

*تحبرون من حبور يعني قمه الفرح joy يعني*

*في الانجلش معناها بالحرفي بقي مش بالمعني ادخلوا في سعاده*


*كذلك *"Verily, We created them of special creation and made them virgins" *(al-Waqia 35-36).*

*الايه بالعربي في الواقعه( انا انشأنهن انشاء فجعلنهن أبكارا عربا اترابا)*

*يعني خلقناهم حلو جدا و جعلناهم ابكارا في الانجليش خلقناهم من خلق خاص و جعلناهم ابكار اي عذاري*

*ترجم اي قرأن للانجلش و رجعه للعربي دون رجوع للاصل هتلاقي نفس اشكال اختلاف التراجم في الانجيل برضه*

*فلو مشينا عل الحرفي يا جماعه هنضيع المهم المعني للي بيعايبوا علي اختلاف التراجم*

*هوا التقديس واخد حده كدا*

*اسفه عالمداخله بس كلمتين في زوري طلعوا *

*و شكرا*


----------

